# Fishing carts



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey does anyone have one of these or have any pictures? I have a yellow garden cart from lowes I got a few years ago and Im thinking about modifying it a bit into a fishing cart for all my stuff for when I have to hike in... gets pretty difficult when you have to carry a 10 gal bait tank and all your equipment... It came with a rack that sits on top of it and hangs on the railing, which Im going to put a piece of thick plastic in for a cutting board... I even thought about installing some rod holders along the railing... I found this pic of one used for saltwater pier fishing... I like how it's set up...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I do not have one. I was thinking of making one. When I was in Florida last year fishing on the piers, every local has one. Most of them are buying the ones that are pre-made up but they are kind of pricey. They have all their stuff on it to walk out on a 1/4 mile long peir. Very cool setup. If I did more bank fishing or more fishing on piers I would definitley have one.


----------

